# grains in 40 cal



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

if i buy 40 cal ammo with less grains will the felt recoil be less?for instance 155 grains vs 180 grains in 40 cal.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

yes


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I would think it would depend on the loading.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> if i buy 40 cal ammo with less grains will the felt recoil be less?for instance 155 grains vs 180 grains in 40 cal.


A grain is a unit of weight measurement equal to 1/7000th of a pound. When used on a box of ammunition, it is usually defining the weight of the bullet, nothing more. The velocity of the bullet determines the power and recoil of the load, not just the bullet weight.

This is a common area of confusion for folks new to shooting, as gunpowder is also measured in grains, and the word "grains" sounds like you are referring to granules of gunpowder.

Finally, on the subject of recoil; if you want to buy ammo that has less recoil, look for "target" ammo, as it's usually loaded to lower velocities, or find some special "reduced recoil" personal defense ammo. Bring your checkbook for those, though; they are all *specially engineered* to minimize recoil (they put in less powder, but they charge you more for it!). :mrgreen:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

usually


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

FWIW

I find Lighter Self defense rounds to have a snapper recoil (Which I Like)

Now Federal does sale a Reduce recoil light wieght bullet - which is not what I would call snappy.

So - I'm with Snowman

Usually


----------

